# Money Village - the debt mgnt company



## Umfolozi (28 Sep 2010)

Has anyone got experience of any dealings with the Money Village the debt mgnt company & are they are reliable company & was your experience positive or negative etc?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (28 Sep 2010)

Why would you use them when you can use MABS which is free?


----------



## Umfolozi (29 Sep 2010)

because MABS are inundated & it can take weeks to get to see them & I have tried to rob from Peter to pay Paul for so long that I have finally realised that I am in deep s..t & need urgently need action before everything crumbles down around me.

my thought process was that in using a commercial version of MABS that they would be efficient in processing my issues and they were available to meet with me 4 - 6 wks before MABS could see me.

also am needing UK for inclusion & I dont know whether MABS cover that jurisdiction.

am wondering really whether Money Village is a legitimate company that can fulfil on their sales pitch & I was curious of anyones experience of working with them to help to solve their issues by working with them as their designated dbet mgnt company


----------



## lightswitch (29 Sep 2010)

Wait for mabs if at all possible. Or, post the information in the relevant section of this site and see what the feedback is.  Money Village can speak to the banks on your behalf but have no more influence than you yourself have.  They also charge comission on your payments to the various institutions, which can go on for the duration of the loan/s.  

I'll put it this way, it will cost you a lot more in the medium to long term to work through this company or any others offering the same service.  As Brendan says MABS is free, wait 4-6 weeks.  I hope things work out OK for you in the end.


----------



## redbhoy (29 Sep 2010)

You could try this approach with the lenders

http://www.mindwarpsectorfour.com/creditcard.html


----------

